# La Aurora Preferidos Tubo Cameroon Platinum Cigar Review - Very smoth pleasant shorty



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

My first impression was a mouthful of sweetness. light and airy but far from a toasty smoke. musty moist filler. confused? me too! was not bad but ...

Read the full review here: La Aurora Preferidos Tubo Cameroon Platinum Cigar Review - Very smoth pleasant shorty


----------

